# Freshwater Barracuda



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I was looking to get myself a couple freshwater Barracuda's and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with them.(temperament, size, will a 55g do?, are they active...) Please share anything regrding this species. Thanks


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

i have one rite now and ive had it 4 a few months

they arent very aggro in my experience

they can reach 15-18"

u would probly want a 125g 4 2 f/w cudas 4 life

i have had mine 4 about 6 weeks and he has grown an inch since i got him


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

o i forgot

it eats enormous fish 4 its size

i dont even understand how it gets them down

but it is EXTREMELY skittish

i can walk over 2 the tank at nite 2 feed it and turn the lite off and he is fine, but wenever i have people over and they go over 2 the tank he freaks out so bad he literally smashes his nose against the glass

it gets all raw and u can see where his skin peeled backwards on his snout


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

im chimmechangas cousin and i was at his house and saw his freshwater barracuda i think its pretty cool but it freaks out sometimes and runs into the glass hard but still eats good :nod:


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks fellas, I was actually thinking of selling my rhom to try those out. I think I'll stick with the rhom though.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Piranhaguy07 said:


> im chimmechangas cousin and i was at his house and saw his freshwater barracuda i think its pretty cool but it freaks out sometimes and runs into the glass hard but still eats good :nod:


 i love your avatar who is that with the phatty banger?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?showtopic=9881


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Deeks said:


> Thanks fellas, I was actually thinking of selling my rhom to try those out. I think I'll stick with the rhom though.


 Good Idea

Freshwater Cudas not aggressive at all.


----------



## ColdCanuck (Apr 13, 2004)

Great fish - love mine. Acestro's the real expert on the subject and I see he's already posted in this thread. Listen to him and you won't go wrong.


----------



## Ashfury (Oct 3, 2004)

fresh baras are not to active and they are very funny fish like keeping regal tangs just becareful


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

arent they meant to be kept together in a school of 3 or more?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They prefer this but many have been kept successfully in solitude.


----------

